

Ask HN:Do you believe Natural Language Search will become bigger than Keyword Search? - rokhayakebe

Ask HN:Do you believe Natural Language Search will become bigger than Keyword Search
======
breck
No. The way search works nowadays is basically natural language search. You
just leave out the articles and keep things concise.

Why would I want to type "What is the temperature in Boston?" when I can just
type "boston temperature"?

~~~
lacker
Why would you want to type "a guide to setting up a new tv that's easy enough
for my mother to use" when you could just type... what? Keywordese is not as
rich as natural language.

------
SingAlong
Do you mean a search engine that does natural language parsing in its backend?

If yes, then problem currently exists, i.e: when i search for python, i get
the results relating to computer language than snakes. So a search engine that
does natural language parsing can solve this. But its tough to beat big
brands(people may type "python snake" and that solves the problem). But still
the company can do business with the tech. So there's market for sure.

------
lacker
I hope natural language interfaces eventually work. Not just for web search as
we use it today, for all sorts of things. Think how great Hacker News would be
if you could search for

[well written articles about concurrent programming, written by people who
actually know what they're talking about]

Just try to get that with a keyword search ;-)

